# Cantaloupe Wine?



## smurfe (Jul 30, 2007)

I was eating some Cantaloupe today and was wondering how it would make wine. I read on Jack Keller's site that it is very tough to make. Anyone here made or tried a good Cantaloupe wine? If so did it have the distinctive cantaloupe aroma and flavor?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 30, 2007)

Not me as Ive read is article on melons also and strayed as I was
thinking of watermelon wine but I guess Ill just leave that one to W.E.
kits


----------



## White (Jul 31, 2007)

I also don't know how it would make wine.But I know it is very good and incense.


----------



## bj4271 (Jul 31, 2007)

Smurfe,


I have a batch that just went to glass. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 31, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> 
> I have a batch that just went to glass. I'll let you know how it comes out.




Bruce, look forward to your tasting notes on it. Was it tough to make or average as any other fruit wine? Thanks


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 1, 2007)

Steve,


No diff from any other fruit wine. I used my juice steamer on about 10 cantaloupes that were really soft. When I went to glass, it didn't smell like cantaloupe but for some reason, I never tasted it. Duh!


----------



## jhawk (Aug 4, 2007)

Bruce, I to have a batch ready to be bottled. But I haven't sweeten it yet. Did you sweeten or just bottle dry?


----------



## scotty (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill bet hat the steam juicer is what made it easier to make. Perhaps because most of the pulp did not have to be clarified from a batch where the wine fermented with the whole cantaloupe slices would leave lots of suspended solids.


perhaps i say.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 5, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> Steve,
> 
> 
> No diff from any other fruit wine. I used my juice steamer on about 10 cantaloupes that were really soft. When I went to glass, it didn't smell like cantaloupe but for some reason, I never tasted it. Duh!




So do you think using the steamer took from the aroma? I would think a cantaloupe wine would have a pretty strong aroma. I just got a steamer. Maybe I will try a gallon batch.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know if the steamer would work on Cantalope....think it is best on berries, cherries, apples and fruit like that.


Someone wrote in and said they were disappointed with their steamer...they had tried canned cherries and mango [or some soft fruit like that]


But give it a try and see...let us know.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 5, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I don't know if the steamer would work on Cantalope....think it is best on berries, cherries, apples and fruit like that.
> 
> 
> Someone wrote in and said they were disappointed with their steamer...they had tried canned cherries and mango [or some soft fruit like that]
> ...



That was probably me NW

Last year, I tried a batch of scuppernong each way, steamed and pressed. The pressed batch Is excellent! Great scuppernong flavor. The steamed was flat, no scuppernong flavor at all.

The only difference between the 2 batches was the pressed grapes came from NC and the Steamed grapes came from Va., however that shouldn't have made a difference, unless they were different scuppernong varieyies, I would have no way of knowing that.

I did steam about 8 pounds of muscadine right after that and they turned out fine (I added it to some of the tasteless scuppernong)


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 6, 2007)

jhawk said:


> Bruce, I to have a batch ready to be bottled. But I haven't sweeten it yet. Did you sweeten or just bottle dry?




Haven't had time to do anything except run down little red caps. We've had my grandson (15 mos) visiting &amp; his favorite thing in the world is to steal the red caps off my airlocks &amp; run around with it. After a few minutes, he abandons it somewhere &amp; a few minutes after that, he's snatched another.


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 6, 2007)

smurfe said:


> bj4271 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve,
> ...


----------

